# Typically Misleading Information On An Ebay Auction



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

If you're interested, take a look at eBay item no: 251595207125

This is quite a nice pocket watch - but it's described as (a) military (2) WW2 and (3) presentation watch for 25 years service in the coal mines. All of which is rather contradictory. For a start, there's nothing whatsoever on the watch case or movement - as far as I can tell - which dates it to WW2. The movement looks to be in good nick, and the dial also - could be pre-war...

During WW2, Poland was occupied by German troops - and coal mining was largely done in slave labour conditions - so a 25-year WW2 presentation watch is a no-no. It's quite possible, once Poland had settled into a post-war, Soviet-controlled, Communist rÃ©gime, that such watches were presented to long-service workers, so I'm not knocking that theory.

But there's no reason to try and shoehorn this watch into either "military" generally or "WW2" specifically. No evidence that I can see - so why do it?


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer (Jul 19, 2014)

So true Will. Some think they can glorify a watch with hopes of getting a higher payday, sometimes as it looks to be the case here by fabricating a story to do so. Knowing your watches and being a good investigator is key these days.

Wayne


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't like the idea Will Fly and I am glad you brought it to the attention of the Forum. Messing about with watch IDs, especially in the circumstances of World War 2 and slave labour makes me feel pretty queasy. Some people are just sick in the head and have no idea what a tragic human minefield they are getting into, all for the sake of a few more pounds. Yuk.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

This is rather like the Time Team when they dig up a small piece of pottery. A quick tickle with camel hair brush, a dab of CGI - ".. and here is what it might have looked like in AD 410"

Never let facts spoil a good story :lol:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

It actually does say WW2 at the top and pre-war a couple of times in the description. Poorly written and checked, and it does say military at the top as well!

A google of the Polish phrase brought forth this (just below the Sekonda chronograph)

http://forums.watchu...3-a-855796.html


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

"Buy the seller" ha! You couldn't pay me to take him/her so the watch doesn't get a look in!


----------

